# Switch firmware update 13.2.0 available, Atmosphere 1.2.5 released



## iGom (Dec 1, 2021)

*1.2.5


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 1, 2021)

iGom said:


> *1.2.5


I’m seeing multiple of both here


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 1, 2021)

Good, maybe it will fix the stability issue I was having with the kick stand.


----------



## nWo (Dec 1, 2021)

Oh shit. here we go again...


----------



## antiNT (Dec 1, 2021)

Chary said:


> adds comparability for the new firmware


Hey I think you meant to write *compatibility


----------



## DudderButter (Dec 1, 2021)

What are the odds. I got the previously latest version yesterday, and now it just got updated? Oh well.


----------



## SG854 (Dec 1, 2021)

Is my Switch stable enough now to withstand a lawsuit by Nintendo?


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 1, 2021)

do sigpatches need to be updated?


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 1, 2021)

Another update that adds no features, lol


----------



## ElkinGuns (Dec 1, 2021)

Sora Takihawa said:


> do sigpatches need to be updated?


yes!.


----------



## ElkinGuns (Dec 1, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Another update that adds no features, lol


as always nintendo


----------



## dsrules (Dec 1, 2021)

not bad, except that 1.2.4 was released 26 days ago


----------



## ElkinGuns (Dec 1, 2021)

dsrules said:


> not bad, except that 1.2.4 was released 26 days ago


yes, it's a mistake. but the release is 1.2.5


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 1, 2021)

ElkinGuns said:


> as always nintendo



Yup, basically


----------



## elm (Dec 1, 2021)

Ok, quick question, i bricked my last Switch Trying to do the update And had to buy another.
So what is the easiest / safest way to update the Switch  firmware and Sigpatches??

thanks


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 1, 2021)

elm said:


> Ok, quick question, i bricked my last Switch Trying to do the update And had to buy another.
> So what is the easiest / safest way to update the Switch  firmware and Sigpatches??
> 
> thanks


Daybreak for updating the firmware. I use AIO Switch Updater to download the firmware, then manually update atmosphere and sigpatches.


----------



## elm (Dec 1, 2021)

Memoir said:


> Daybreak for updating the firmware. I use AIO Switch Updater to download the firmware, then manually update atmosphere and sigpatches.



Thank you, I appreciate the help. So where would I find the latest Sigpatches are they included with the latest Atmosphere?/

Thanks again


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 1, 2021)

elm said:


> Thank you, I appreciate the help. So where would I find the latest Sigpatchesare they included with the latest Atmosphere?/
> 
> Thanks again


Totaljustice when they're released.


----------



## impeeza (Dec 1, 2021)

Sora Takihawa said:


> do sigpatches need to be updated?


Offcourse


elm said:


> Ok, quick question, i bricked my last Switch Trying to do the update And had to buy another.
> So what is the easiest / safest way to update the Switch  firmware and Sigpatches??
> 
> thanks


Reading the Atmosphère instructions!

ALWAYS have a copy of your SYSNAND, update sigpatches BEFORE updating Atmosphere or  FW,  if there is no new sigpatches wait.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 1, 2021)

this quote is still relevant:


Julie_Pilgrim said:


> Every time a switch update happens, the same things happen in this order:
> 1)crazynoob asks for themes
> 2)people make unfunny stability jokes
> 3)a bunch of people claim to "accidentally" update their switches
> ...


(although the order is a bit different now, but eh)


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 1, 2021)

also @Crazynoob458 do your thing


----------



## Goku1992A (Dec 1, 2021)

I'll stay where I'm at for now ... all my games work good for now ...

I Just updated to 13.1.0 and it was kinda a pain getting everything to work


----------



## Centrix (Dec 1, 2021)

So I noticed Hekate no longer works  when I try and inject the payload on my brothers Switch after the official update. Will this be updated soon? He accidently took the update when It popped up while browsing for another game to play.  Any help on this matter would be great, Thanks


----------



## vaugerbird (Dec 1, 2021)

Sigpatches are up now


----------



## Halbour (Dec 1, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Yup, basically


Hmm? You dont need the Bluetooth audio, then? (remembers its laggy and glitchy as hell) OK, Never mind


----------



## litlnicky (Dec 1, 2021)

Centrix said:


> So I noticed Hekate no longer works  when I try and inject the payload on my brothers Switch after the official update. Will this be updated soon? He accidently took the update when It popped up while browsing for another game to play.  Any help on this matter would be great, Thanks


yep , gonna have wait for it updated too , im waiting myself


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 1, 2021)

the_randomizer said:


> Another update that adds no features, lol


But it does! It adds stability! Stability! Stab......stab........*error_Error_error*


----------



## Centrix (Dec 1, 2021)

litlnicky said:


> yep , gonna have wait for it updated too , im waiting myself


That's what I figured, because, even though you inject the current version of Hekate, all you end up with is a black screen lol. So hopefully the update won't be too long for Hekate.


----------



## litlnicky (Dec 1, 2021)

Centrix said:


> That's what I figured, because, even though you inject the current version of Hekate, all you end up with is a black screen lol. So hopefully the update won't be too long for Hekate.


im sure you can inject fusee bin , and it will boot  straight into the switch , skipping the need for hekate , but im so used to booting through hekate , ima wait it out loll


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Dec 1, 2021)

Yes, but SXOS update?


----------



## Centrix (Dec 1, 2021)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Yes, but SXOS update?





litlnicky said:


> im sure you can inject fusee bin , and it will boot  straight into the switch , skipping the need for hekate , but im so used to booting through hekate , ima wait it out loll


I tried that all it does is flickers the atmosphere logo for a few seconds then nothing. I figure once Hekate updates we should hopefully be good


----------



## Deleted member 532471 (Dec 1, 2021)

I wish they would at least add new icons and an option to categorize them by series. No-iwata, no-reggie Nintendo is so shitty -_-


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Dec 1, 2021)

I've given up on theme support. The 3DS had a way better interface.


----------



## DBlaze (Dec 1, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> this quote is still relevant:
> 
> (although the order is a bit different now, but eh)


help i accidentally updated my switch and it has become more stable than my life how do i downgrade, atmosphere doesn't support yet, but imagine not using sxos lmao also are there themes yet?


----------



## almmiron (Dec 1, 2021)

Hoe to upDate fusee on modchipped consoles?


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 1, 2021)

Help...my sisters cousins nieghbors best friends dog accidently updated my switch, how do i fix jailbreak?


----------



## impeeza (Dec 1, 2021)

Centrix said:


> So I noticed Hekate no longer works  when I try and inject the payload on my brothers Switch after the official update. Will this be updated soon? He accidently took the update when It popped up while browsing for another game to play.  Any help on this matter would be great, Thanks


@Julie_Pilgrim 's thirds point


----------



## Plazorn (Dec 1, 2021)

What’s so great about it?


----------



## Photon92 (Dec 1, 2021)

So seeing as there is no benefits on this new switch firmware, is there any point to update it with Daybreak? 

On another note, I should still update my Atmosphere and sigpatches though right?


----------



## Deleted member 572520 (Dec 1, 2021)

So do we need new sigpatches & if so are they available yer ?


----------



## Kordru (Dec 1, 2021)

Sora Takihawa said:


> do sigpatches need to be updated?


yeah, with every update comes new sigs.


----------



## Kordru (Dec 1, 2021)

Panakin said:


> So do we need new sigpatches & if so are they available yer ?


you do need new sigs. i can't provide them here due to rules but they are available


----------



## SG854 (Dec 1, 2021)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Good, maybe it will fix the stability issue I was having with the kick stand.


So you're telling me all those stability updates were a lie? Nooooo!


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 1, 2021)

Bring it on Nintendo! The AIO Updater always come in handy with just a few clicks and a dumped firmware everything gets updated no PC required. CFW-Stability


----------



## blindseer (Dec 1, 2021)

Centrix said:


> So I noticed Hekate no longer works  when I try and inject the payload on my brothers Switch after the official update. Will this be updated soon? He accidently took the update when It popped up while browsing for another game to play.  Any help on this matter would be great, Thanks


Hekate is working just fine on my end with my launch switch on 13.2.0 and atmosphere 1.2.5 with the current hekate 5.6.5... Just try doing a clean install of it maybe?


----------



## cobjak (Dec 1, 2021)

Wait. When you update with the official Nintendo's method you can get a brick? I always update with this way and I have 0 problem to launch atmosphere or whatever


----------



## cashboxz01 (Dec 1, 2021)

Nothing like that stability boost. I could already feel it being firm af.


----------



## Centrix (Dec 1, 2021)

blindseer said:


> Hekate is working just fine on my end with my launch switch on 13.2.0 and atmosphere 1.2.5 with the current hekate 5.6.5... Just try doing a clean install of it maybe?


What are you using to inject the Hekate payload? I'm using the TegraRCM.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 2, 2021)

impeeza said:


> @Julie_Pilgrim 's thirds point


like clockwork


----------



## blindseer (Dec 2, 2021)

Centrix said:


> What are you using to inject the Hekate payload? I'm using the TegraRCM.


I used my old RCMloader ONEB
Let me try TegraRCM and get back to ya.


----------



## Centrix (Dec 2, 2021)

blindseer said:


> I used my old RCMloader ONEB
> Let me try TegraRCM and get back to ya.


Yeah, would you, because that would be huge help, because my TegraRCM injects the Hekate payload but it only shows a black screen on the switch afterwards.


----------



## blindseer (Dec 2, 2021)

Centrix said:


> Yeah, would you, because that would be huge help, because my TegraRCM injects the Hekate payload but it only shows a black screen on the switch afterwards.


/ 
Injected hekate via tegrarcmgui 2.6 and it worked just fine on my end... are you chainloading fusee or using pkg3? Cause I boot via pkg3 and not fusee if that is for anything...
But just tested fusee.bin and it boots just fine too... so I don't know what to say.


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 2, 2021)

I wonder if there are reviewers out there on which console is the most stable of them all.


----------



## Centrix (Dec 2, 2021)

blindseer said:


> /
> Injected hekate via tegrarcmgui 2.6 and it worked just fine on my end... are you chainloading fusee or using pkg3? Cause I boot via pkg3 and not fusee if that is for anything...
> But just tested fusee.bin and it boots just fine too... so I don't know what to say.


I use Hekate to load up into the USB function to update atmosphere and then fusee to reboot I to atmosphere. The problem here is Hekate isn't showing up on my brother's display it's just black screen. I've never had this problem before lol.


----------



## DudderButter (Dec 2, 2021)

Is there really any good reason to update firmware on emunand if you never connect to Ninty's servers?


----------



## Centrix (Dec 2, 2021)

Centrix said:


> I use Hekate to load up into the USB function to update atmosphere and then fusee to reboot I to atmosphere. The problem here is Hekate isn't showing up on my brother's display it's just black screen. I've never had this problem before lol.


nvm, I figured it out, I was being stupid, I just took out the micro sd and copied over atmosphere over and bam problem solved lol. Also, whats pkg3? I don't think I've heard off it, is it better then Hekate?


----------



## jubbagee (Dec 2, 2021)

I have been using my old sx dongle to boot atmosphere for quite some time now. Does anyone know if i can still do so with this new version of atmosphere?


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 2, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> Bring it on Nintendo! The AIO Updater always come in handy with just a few clicks and a dumped firmware everything gets updated no PC required. CFW-Stability


hey bruv, whats this exactly?
is there an auto updater of sorts for system updates?
any precautions using it :x ?
i think there was an app that also downloads latest sig patches forgot what it was.

(and oh yeh is there an ams updater too?)


----------



## retrofan_k (Dec 2, 2021)

blindseer said:


> Hekate is working just fine on my end with my launch switch on 13.2.0 and atmosphere 1.2.5 with the current hekate 5.6.5... Just try doing a clean install of it maybe?


Yep, updated from 12xx and did a clean install of AMS and Hekete today.   All payloads are working fine here on 13.2.0, since I also, use hekete, as a reboot to payload and launch "fusee.bin" from it.


----------



## retrofan_k (Dec 2, 2021)

cobjak said:


> Wait. When you update with the official Nintendo's method you can get a brick? I always update with this way and I have 0 problem to launch atmosphere or whatever


No, been updating for years via OFW and my console has banned for the past 3 years.  Never an issue doing it this way and then updating AMS afterwards.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 2, 2021)

leonmagnus99 said:


> hey bruv, whats this exactly?
> is there an auto updater of sorts for system updates?
> any precautions using it :x ?
> i think there was an app that also downloads latest sig patches forgot what it was.
> ...


I use Neutos AIO Updater https://github.com/borntohonk/aio-neutos-updater/releases
Thats an nro homebrew tool which will update everything for you on the fly it always grabs the latest sigpatches/hekate/cheats and atmosphere. This is the original switch updater https://github.com/HamletDuFromage/aio-switch-updater/releases/tag/2.16.2


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 2, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> I use Neutos AIO Updater https://github.com/borntohonk/aio-neutos-updater/releases
> Thats an nro homebrew tool which will update everything for you on the fly it always grabs the latest sigpatches/hekate/cheats and atmosphere. This is the original switch updater https://github.com/HamletDuFromage/aio-switch-updater/releases/tag/2.16.2


thx fam i will use that neutos thing too ,cheers!


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Dec 3, 2021)

Julie_Pilgrim said:


> also @Crazynoob458 do your thing


theme
where si it
give me themve now please nitenedojfdfdvcccvcvxxc

my 3 meter body will never wrest until i get themes jdfndskfhdskjhdfskjfhcvcxv


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 3, 2021)

Crazynoob458 said:


> theme
> where si it
> give me themve now please nitenedojfdfdvcccvcvxxc
> 
> my 3 meter body will never wrest until i get themes jdfndskfhdskjhdfskjfhcvcxv


Switch to Atmosphere and you can have any theme you want...you can even make your own. Example:


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Dec 5, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Switch to Atmosphere and you can have any theme you want...you can even make your own. Example:
> View attachment 288030


if only my switch wasnt an erista patched


----------



## cobjak (Dec 5, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Switch to Atmosphere and you can have any theme you want...you can even make your own. Example:
> View attachment 288030


Hey man do you have a tuto to make my own theme?


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 5, 2021)

cobjak said:


> Hey man do you have a tuto to make my own theme?


No but it's easy using the SwitchTheme.exe/or SwitchThemeInjector. program on Pc. Get your 3-7 backgrounds to want to use and convert them to 1280x720 jpg. Next run the theme program and select picture for each screen, ex: Lockscreen. Once selected all pics for all screens, save and move files to theme folder on Switch SD card. Open homebrew menu and open NxThemeInstaller, select your theme. Read This:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-tutorial-switch-theme-injector-easily-make-custom-themes.519036/


----------



## godreborn (Dec 5, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Switch to Atmosphere and you can have any theme you want...you can even make your own. Example:
> View attachment 288030


I like the blackness of that theme (wish the black theme officially was that dark), but I don't like the skull and swords though.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 5, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I like the blackness of that theme (wish the black theme officially was that dark), but I don't like the skull and swords though.


Yea I didn't make or I don't use that one, just showed as a example. Lots of cool ones already made are available here:

https://gbatemp.net/download/categories/themes.1671/


----------



## cobjak (Dec 5, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> No but it's easy using the SwitchTheme.exe/or SwitchThemeInjector. program on Pc. Get your 3-7 backgrounds to want to use and convert them to 1280x720 jpg. Next run the theme program and select picture for each screen, ex: Lockscreen. Once selected all pics for all screens, save and move files to theme folder on Switch SD card. Open homebrew menu and open NxThemeInstaller, select your theme. Read This:
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-tutorial-switch-theme-injector-easily-make-custom-themes.519036/



Waw thank you, that looks easy


----------



## pinbi7 (Dec 6, 2021)

elm said:


> Ok, quick question, i bricked my last Switch Trying to do the update And had to buy another.
> So what is the easiest / safest way to update the Switch  firmware and Sigpatches??
> 
> thanks


back up your nand, even if you brick you should be able to recover


----------



## codezer0 (Dec 7, 2021)

Now that I do have a jail broken Switch, I have to admit I've been very pleased with the work for Atmosphere.

Still upset I couldn't do similar with my Mariko switch. But since gave that one to the wife; so, it is what it is.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 7, 2021)

Nso server problems today, so I get tons of errors on all switches, can't even play n64.  Dammit Nintendo!  I called Nintendo and there's no eta.


----------



## BigOnYa (Dec 7, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Nso server problems today, so I get tons of errors on all switches, can't even play n64.  Dammit Nintendo!  I called Nintendo and there's no eta.


Well since you have 4 Switches, why not CFW one of them and put on Mupen, play N64 whenever.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 7, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Well since you have 4 Switches, why not CFW one of them and put on Mupen and play N64 whenever.


thanks, but I don't want to be a part of the hacking community anymore after the ps4 one.  I only keep the exploitable one, because it could be worth something.  it has a screen protector applied (no bubbles), a 1TB micro sd, and I have the rcm loader prior to when Nintendo outlawed them.


----------



## elm (Dec 9, 2021)

pinbi7 said:


> back up your nand, even if you brick you should be able to recover


I did but my hard drive that it was saved on crashed and I tried to retrieve my files on it but I couldn't and my NAND file was on it.

But I have a new Switch with 2 back-ups of my NAND saved!


----------



## zebrone (Dec 10, 2021)

leonmagnus99 said:


> thx fam i will use that neutos thing too ,cheers!



So is it better





MasterJ360 said:


> I use Neutos AIO Updater https://github.com/borntohonk/aio-neutos-updater/releases
> Thats an nro homebrew tool which will update everything for you on the fly it always grabs the latest sigpatches/hekate/cheats and atmosphere. This is the original switch updater https://github.com/HamletDuFromage/aio-switch-updater/releases/tag/2.16.2



Thank you.
A question:
First of all i must update AtmoS and then the OFW,or
First the OFW and then Atmos?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 10, 2021)

zebrone said:


> So is it better
> 
> Thank you.
> A question:
> ...


Atmosphere/sigpatches then update your FW


----------



## zebrone (Dec 10, 2021)

MasterJ360 said:


> Atmosphere/sigpatches then update your FW


Another question: if i update, my previous setting, for example edizon, will be deleted and i have to reinstall it?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Dec 11, 2021)

zebrone said:


> Another question: if i update, my previous setting, for example edizon, will be deleted and i have to reinstall it?


no just make sure you dont overwrite your configs with newer atmosphere


----------



## TomRiddle (Dec 16, 2021)

DudderButter said:


> What are the odds. I got the previously latest version yesterday, and now it just got updated? Oh well.


Yeah that happens as well sometimes to other people such as myself, interesting really


----------



## Spider_Man (Dec 19, 2021)

Ive not updated yet as I feel theirs no need yet.

But maybe it is an odd thing, but I notice each time atmos has an update, tinfoil won't download anymore.

Its been fine for many months, last games I downloaded was gta trilogy and crysis trilogy.

But now it seems it won't download anything at all, using stealthshop.

Does atmos have to be up to date in order for tinfoil to keep working, if not, what could stop tinfoil from downloading when no changes have been made to the console, cfw, firmware or shop links?

Also can you run multiple links at the same time, as I find sometimes links go down, then later they come back again.

I've not really bothered with my switch for some time so I know 100% nothing has been changed as I have been on my ps4 recently 5.05 exploited and getting to know whats what to run recent games.

Even started converting my ps2 games to ps4 pkg which is great (I have a massive ps2 retail collection, so I will be busy for some time, just need to look into applying cheats to my disc dumps).

Sounds promising, maybe one day we can convert ps3 games or pkg over to ps4.

Ive yet to try psp, ive dumped a game tonight but it took some time, so will maybe convert it later, be cool if psv can be done too.

Yup, rant is off topic lol, but ps4 scene looks very promising, wonder what happens when sony phase it out.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Dec 19, 2021)

zebrone said:


> So is it better
> 
> Thank you.
> A question:
> ...


its pretty handy id say


----------



## brandooon95 (Dec 22, 2021)

I'd hate to be a noob, but I am an old SX OS user, had my first encounter with a new game that requires 13.0.

Ive updated to 13.2 and got Atmosphere 1.25 with total patch sig patches.
everything works except SSB, ive tried a lot of things but idk what to do :/

thanks ahead of time hope im not breaking any rules here


----------

